# Which GTX 1060 to buy?



## AJK (Aug 12, 2016)

Alright so my HD6870 died on me a few days back and i have been thinking of upgrading. Between the rx480 and gtx 1060 i have decided to go for the 1060. The zotac mini is the cheapest one i could find for 21.5k 

Buy Online | Zotac GTX 1060 Mini Graphic Card ZT-P10600A-10L | Price in Indi

Sould i be opting for this one or are there any better options in the same price range? Im just a casual gamer and will only be playing FIFA. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2016)

AJK said:


> Alright so my HD6870 died on me a few days back and i have been thinking of upgrading. Between the rx480 and gtx 1060 i have decided to go for the 1060. The zotac mini is the cheapest one i could find for 21.5k
> 
> Buy Online | Zotac GTX 1060 Mini Graphic Card ZT-P10600A-10L | Price in Indi
> 
> ...



if FIFA is your *only *requirement, the GTX1060 will be massive overkill. 

better get something like a GTX960 2GB. it will be much cheaper on the pocket. 
heck, i guess even the 750ti will be enough for FIFA. but with the 960, you'll be set for the next few FIFA iterations. 

I would suggest AMD GPUs too, but I am not aware of the AMD lineup at the moment. please wait for other suggestions for AMD.


----------



## geek_rocker (Aug 13, 2016)

get the rx 470


----------



## devilsalive (Aug 14, 2016)

For the given requirement, RX 470 (Rs 16-17.5K) is the best bet but finding a after market card is so difficult right now. Don't buy the  reference Sapphire RX 470 at all, cheaply made.
Now why RX 470? Because, 470 is just a notch below 480 with almost the same performance as RX 480. (RX 470 OC = RX 480),  it is meant for 1080p gaming and is very budget oriented.

Now as per your question, these are the full fledged variants of 1060 (not the mini), current options are Zotac Amp (24.1k), Gainward (22.5k), EVGA SC (24.8K-Single fan), MSI Armor (25K).


----------



## AJK (Aug 18, 2016)

Guys, thanks a lot for your replies. Like i said i would only be playing FIFA and the rx470 sure looks like a good card at that price. I think availability is a bit of an issue for that card? It isnt available at primeabgb. 

Just one last query. You think i would be able to play FIFA 1080p @ 60fps for the next say 3-5 years on the 470?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 18, 2016)

AJK said:


> Guys, thanks a lot for your replies. Like i said i would only be playing FIFA and the rx470 sure looks like a good card at that price. I think availability is a bit of an issue for that card? It isnt available at primeabgb.
> 
> Just one last query. You think i would be able to play FIFA 1080p @ 60fps for the next say 3-5 years on the 470?



smooth like a hot knife on butter.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 18, 2016)

*AJK* - link for RX 470
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 4 GB DDR

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> smooth like a hot knife on butter.



Awesome allegory. haha lol


----------



## AJK (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. Will be buying the rx 470 in the coming days. Thanks for saving a few thousand bucks.


----------

